
Johnson and Johnson says its drug shouldn’t be used in executions - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/08/22/johnson-johnson-says-its-drug-shouldnt-be-used-to-kill-prisoners/?utm_term=.cfd9f7e32fb1
======
nxsynonym
That's a really silly moral stance to take when you are a producer (and
marketer) of opioids which lead to hundreds of over-doses annually.

The difference is one patient wants to end their life willingly to escape pain
and suffering, while the other is chasing a high and may/may not have been
guided into taking Opioids in the first place.

[http://fortune.com/2017/05/15/purdue-johnsonandjohnson-
opiod...](http://fortune.com/2017/05/15/purdue-johnsonandjohnson-opiod-
marketing/)

~~~
btian
The news is about execution, not euthanasia.

Brand value is important for large companies. If I were the CEO of a pharma
company, I want my drugs to be associated with health, not death.

I bet bullet companies won't mind at all if prisons buy bullets from them to
execute prisoners.

